# DRINGEND: CPU-Infos auslesen (HT/Anzahl Kerne, Sockel, etc)



## dbpaule (7. April 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich gehe per PUTTY auf nen Server rauf und versuche herauszufinden, wie viele CPUs auf dem Teil stecken. Per *cat /proc/cpuinfo* werden mir vier CPUs angezeigt, aber nur zwei verschiedene core ids. Demnach sinds zwei reale CPUs, die jeweis Hyper Threading beherrschen. Soweit ist alles klar. Aber ich will folgendes angezeigt bekommen:

1. Anzahl der Sockel
2. Anzahl der belegten Sockel
3. Anzahl der CPUs
4. Beherrscht die CPU HT
5. Ist bei der CPU HT aktiviert
6. Wie viele reale Kerne hat die CPU
7. Wie viele Kerne hat die CPU insgesamt
8. Anzahl der Kerne insgesamt in dem Server (sowohl physisch als auch simuliert)

Hier stoße ich an meine eh schon sehr begrenzten Linux-Kenntnisse. Bitte um Hilfe! Falls ich ein Script schreiben muss, bitte sagt mir, wie ich das machen muss. Habs noch nie getan. Ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen.

LG, Paule


----------



## Bauer87 (7. April 2010)

Anzahl der belegten Sockel bekommst du ja über die Zahl der CPUs raus. Zahl der nicht belegten Sockel dürfte man so nicht raus bekommen.

Für alles, was ohne weiteres rauszufinden ist, reichen die Infos aus /proc/cpuinfo:
processor: Jeder logische Kern (inklusive SMT, also das, was Intel Hyper-Threading nennt) bekommt eine Nummer.
physical id: Jede echte CPU bekommt eine Nummer.
core id: Jeder Core der jeweiligen CPU wird durchnummeriert.

Zusätzlich steht unter flags noch „ht“, wenn es sich nicht um einen echten Core handelt, sondern einen per HT geteilten. (Quasi nen halben Core.)

Tante Edith meint: der Flag „ht“ ist nicht verlässlich. AMD setzt ihn auch bei nicht-SMT-CPUs, damit Programme mit HT-Unterstützung, die aus Singlecore-Zeiten kommen, alle Cores nutzen.


----------



## dbpaule (7. April 2010)

OK, soweit verstanden. Ich werd wohl nicht drumrum kommen ein Script zu schreiben. Werde das dann auf den Servern verteilen. Werd dann per grep die Infos filtern. Danke bis hierher. Falls jemand weiterführende Infos hat, bitte posten.

LG, Paule


----------

